# Birthday thread--



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 16, 2007)

Post your name and forum name along with your birthday...YEAH--year is optional! :bgrin Corinne Meadowridge Farm--Corinne-- Dec. 1, 1950 (and I feel every minute of it, on somedays :bgrin )


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 16, 2007)

THIS IS A GOOD IDEA...NIKKI, ILUVWALKERS...DEC.18, 1971 :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 17, 2007)

Jessi at CheyAut Ranch, July 14


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 17, 2007)

:saludando: O kay, I"ll play along too.. MiniforFaith-- Jodie Dec. 7, 1972, but most days I feel the year should be 1902 :risa8: :flirt: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## jdomep (Jan 17, 2007)

Julie...jdomep... September 15, 1965

and to add another tidbit my forum name is all of my family's first initials :bgrin


----------



## RNR (Jan 17, 2007)

Rebecca- RNR- March 10th


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 17, 2007)

*Michele ~KSCowgirl~ May 31, 1972




: *


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 17, 2007)

Melissa(MBhorses) May 16

My husband and I have the same birthday who else is like that on here(sharing birthdays with a family member)

Ashley(My daughter who sometimes post on here(nov 27)

take care,

melissa


----------



## poncho (Jan 17, 2007)

poncho -missy rost- january 16th 1970


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 17, 2007)

:no: Geeze you all make me feel old  

JumpinJackFarm ~aka~ Teri

~*August 12, NineteenSixty *~ 

*Julie....interesting about your screen name



:


----------



## Denali (Jan 17, 2007)

Vicki - Denali September 1, 1968



:

Denali was my kennel name when I raised and showed dogs (Chinese Shar-Pei), back when I only had 1 and then 2 kids and the dogs. Since then we have also used it on our bunnies to show at local ARBA & 4-H shows and our Nigerian Dwarf goats. It was Denali Kennels, now I guess it would Denali Farms? Ranch? Acres? lol



:


----------



## minimule (Jan 17, 2007)

minimule - Shawna - June 21, 1964

Baby girl of 5 kids, 4 boys + me, born *ON* Father's Day......nah,.....I'm not spoiled



:



: really.....I'm not!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 17, 2007)

Teri- I will trade ya....1960 looks good to me :bgrin

Suzie - May 7- 1955- Looks like I am the old dame thus far





My son's BD was 5-10, so I got to face my 30th BD without seeing my feet to celebrate



:

I did have a colt born at noon on my 50th BD- how's that for a PRESENT???



:



MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Post your name and forum name along with your birthday...YEAH--year is optional! :bgrin Corinne Meadowridge Farm--Corinne-- Dec. 1, 1950 (and I feel every minute of it, on somedays :bgrin )




Sorry Corinne- I bow to you---- :aktion033: I did not see the year at first. You are the Queen :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 17, 2007)

Susan, PaintedPromiseRanch - July 11, 1961 (4th oldest of those that have put years)

around here 7/11 is a convenience store like Circle K... and my (younger) brothers were born 12/12 and 5/5 - so my parents had easy dates to remember. my middle daughter was born on her dad's birthday, but no other matches unless you count my dog Zacchaeus who was born 1/11 which is my half birthday :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

Suzie, gee...being the oldest on this forum is not something I really want to be the queen of :bgrin :no:



: :new_shocked: but I guess someone has to be the "antique" on the forum :bgrin ...but just remember your only as old as you feel, and I feel like I am ----------Ohhh..30 to 35 would do :bgrin :bgrin ...on some days! Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Jan 17, 2007)

Marnie Jan 27th, 1949. Now you guys realize you're just a bunch of kids!



: I feel like a fossel! I remember one time when my son was 5, he looked up at me and said, Mom, were you alive when the dinasaurs were here?



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

THANK YOU Marnie :bgrin



: I feel so much better know knowing there is SOMEONE who is close to my age



: We're only as old as we feel right?? :lol: besides we have to fit in ith all the kids on here.



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know if I'm allowed to respond since I don't have donkeys but just want to say my children are almost as old as most of you.



: Except Marnie, she's really OLD. :lol: :lol: ( Love ya Marnie, just kidding.)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 18, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> ...but just remember your only as old as you feel, and I feel like I am ----------Ohhh..30 to 35 would do :bgrin :bgrin ...on some days! Corinne




I totally agree- Actually my brain says 16- I just can't get it to convince my joints most days!!!! Especially in the winter :new_shocked: Too many broken bones from the past ...that is why I am a MINI person NOW



:

I have to tell this story-

Years ago my daughter was getting ready to attend a local college. They had a Senator Sam J. Ervin Library. As we were getting the tour through, the leader turned to the prospective student crowd and asked if anyone knew what he was famous for. I was the ONLY one who knew. Then I realized most of the students had not been BORN at WaterGate. Now THAT was an eye-opener for me :new_shocked: . I think that was the day I actually realized my age  :no:


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]OK...I'll play too...but I feel kinda old now



: [/SIZE]

Sandy, Lilfoot, May 14, 1960

I was born on Mother's Day & my sister on Thanksgiving Day.

We aren't old.....just experienced? Hah! :lol:


----------



## Marnie (Jan 18, 2007)

It's nice to see everyones ages but, Bonnie Bassett, you will always be OLDER than ME, LOL! And there is ONE AMONG US, that ist OLDER YET! Come forth, my child and speak!!




:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin I know who your referring to :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin ..hmmm, hint--retired schoolteacher..



: .Ohhh, where are you?????? :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin am I right????




:



:



:


----------



## pooper scooper (Jan 18, 2007)

I certainly fall onto the OLDER catagory! :saludando:

February 12, 1952!!

But still living large! Donna



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 19, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Y'all are so funny! I also think you are only as old as you ACT and FEEL! Yes, I used caps...lol



: Those of you that I have come to know are so wonderfully wise and sweet too.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Shannon - August 8th, 1969. I don't share a birthday with anyone in my family. :no: [/SIZE]*


----------



## hafpints (Jan 19, 2007)

April- Hafpints April 8, 1981. :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 20, 2007)

APRIL...I COULD BE YOUR GRANNY  :lol:


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 21, 2007)

Marnie said:


> It's nice to see everyones ages but, Bonnie Bassett, you will always be OLDER than ME, LOL! And there is ONE AMONG US, that ist OLDER YET! Come forth, my child and speak!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Well, let's see I "wonder" WHO Marnie could "possibly" be talking about????

Annnnnnnd Corinne - quote - ( I know who your referring to ..hmmm, hint--retired schoolteacher.. .Ohhh, where are you?????? am I right???? )

FUNNY - I bet I can keep up with you two anyday - HA!!!



:

Well, here is my birthdate-

August 17, 1956 - oooooops my mistake - 1956 is the year I graduated from High School - HA!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 21, 2007)

Donna, WELCOME to the world of us "oldies".. :bgrin :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: ..OOOppppssss---, my mistake, we're not old, we're just ....welll... let me think on this a minute! I dont bet--I KNOW you cuold keep up with me any day. :bgrin



: I sure dont feel AGED but some days my bones sure tell me my age :bgrin .I was wondering when you were going to post. I told a friend of mine a long time back once I turned 50 I was going to work in reverse...so that should actually be making me 44. Look at all the experience we have shoveling poopie piles, :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin



:



: :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin over some of these "KIDS" here! Corinne


----------



## Slinkky (Jan 22, 2007)

I know I don't post very often, but I read everyday!

I, too, am at the elder end of this nutzy group.... 

Slinkky....Trena....10/01/1962


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw this birthday thread and since we are new soon tio be donkey owners thought I would post for my daughter and I

NIta backwoodsnanny 9-11-49

Jodi Scoopiedoo 3-12-73

Maine Pride Miniatures

I saw this birthday thread and since we are new soon tio be donkey owners thought I would post for my daughter and I

NIta backwoodsnanny 9-11-49

Jodi Scoopiedoo 3-12-73

Maine Pride Miniatures


----------



## FoRebel (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, I'm probably one of the youngest on this thread... October 27, 1983 :bgrin


----------



## Shari (Feb 14, 2007)

Today is my birthday.


----------

